

Ask HN: Best book on making decision and overcoming fear. - idiotb

What is the best book on making decision, choosing between choices, and overcoming fear and laziness to make decision.
======
duncan_bayne
"The Fountainhead" by Ayn Rand. If you're in Melbourne (Victoria) you can
borrow my copy.

~~~
zack12
How did fountainhead helped you?

~~~
duncan_bayne
By providing a role model, and inspiration during looooong evenings when
working on a startup. Some quotes ...

=====

"Do you mean to tell me that you're thinking seriously of building that way,
when and if you are an architect?" "Yes." "My dear fellow, who will let you?"
"That's not the point. The point is, who will stop me?"

=====

"The creators were not selfless. It is the whole secret of their power--that
it was self-sufficient, self-motivated, self-generated. A first cause, a fount
of energy, a life force, a Prime Mover. The creater served nothing and no one.
He had lived for himself. And only by living for himself was he able to
achieve the things which are the glory of mankind. Such is the nature of
achievement."

=====

------
keeptrying
The Art of non conformity.

But really, you can't "learn" this concept. You either live in fear for the
rest of your life or u don't. U decide.

